# Cool Pipe Lamp



## andersonEE (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw this pic on reddit and thought it was pretty awesome. I'd like to make something similar for my workshop someday.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, but the heatsinking must be terrible!


----------



## ABitDark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 29, 2012)

Make that out of copper instead of iron and you'd have a heck of a heat sink!


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 29, 2012)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Yeah, but the heatsinking must be terrible!



. . . . . but the plumbing isn't attached to a sink ???


----------



## Illum (Jan 29, 2012)

I did something similar, only I used a 1" PCB elbow and installed a P60 in it. Built a generic collar that screws onto a microphone gooseneck, shown here with my L4 mounted for additional light. 

the contacts being mere alligator clips, a couple loops of teflon around the reflector and forced it in with a vice, works well. 





Runs on a homemade 5V stepdown from a 12V supply, which results in about 500ma foward current. Good thing with incandescents is the carelessness of heatsinking.


----------

